# How to get 100 gal. heater into drain pan?



## plumbstar (May 4, 2018)

I do a lot of high end service and repair plumbing. I recently passed on a WH heater replacement because I'm just a one man shop. I was asked to observe the other plumbing firm do the replacement. Mind you, this is a 100 gal commercial water heater - about 650#. I was curious as to what the secret to get the heater in the pan was. After two smashed pans, the other contractor obviously had no clue as well. They're a seven truck shop and do residential / commercial work. I'd appreciate any tips on how to get a heavy heater like this into the pan.

I had to go back a few days later for complaint of a long time to get hot water. Other plumber didn't install ball valve to isolate recirc system from the heater making it almost impossible to purge air from the system. they also left the heater set at 140. Ouch!!

I always install a Penn A421 therm on my recirc systems. Very useful for fine tuning pump operation. Grundfos clip-on therms are useless as far as Im concerned


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have used the brick trick. One red brick on the outside {maybe 2 if the W/H is a big tank} and tilt the W/H onto the brick. Slide it over the brick and when enough of the tank is inside the pan, let it slide safely into the pan. Might need a brick outside and another one inside.

The brick is approx. the same height as the lip on the safety pan.
No more crushed pans.

My 2 cents.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

We use 4x4s on the outside and 2 x 4 or 2x6 inside or you get the drift...but really, now we only allow clients to upgrade to dual tankless (redundancy stupid!)

example: Chick-fil-A locations Are usually owned by the corporation and then the franchisee has responsibility for maintenance on some of the products and the Corp.for some. But they build these tiny mechanical rooms for one complicated induced draft jumbo water heater...And when that sucker goes out the restaurant either Has to be not in compliance with health code or wing it or shut down.
All of that is utter stupidity when all they need to do is design it for two twin tankless water heater’s with bypass so that when one goes bad the other one is fully operational with a twist of a lever handle or two. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

https://kmg-products.com/the-square-water-heater-pan/


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The best way to do the big water heater into a pan is to use a 
heavy duty plastic laundry washing machine pan ...... you cut 3 inch rollers out of sch 40 pvc....about 28 inches long.....make 3 of them...... 

you set one in the pan and you put the heater on the other 2 rollers and roll it up over the lip of pan and onto the roller in the pan ... then you basically roll it over the edje and normally set it down on bricks .....and take the roller out from the back side setting that side down onto bricks..... 

this can also be done with 2 inch PVC rollers depending on the situation

this is how they built the pyramids back with moses and the bible...........

careful to watch your fingers....


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought a hot rod hand truck. You can tilt the water heater out of the pan and tilt the new one into the pan. It works for 30 to 50 gallon water heaters residential. Also if you have the space you can use a block and tackle or a 120 volt harbor freight overhead winch.


----------



## plumbstar (May 4, 2018)

Heater is 700# and has 3 legs. Not a flat base.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plumbstar said:


> Heater is 700# and has 3 legs. Not a flat base.





Do you have space around the pan? How tall is the ceiling? 700# seems high even for a 100gal. For reference a bock 113gal oil model only weighs 660lbs. Are you counting the weight of the burner assembly? I would definitely take that off before moving it. If the 3 legs make it a pain then could you cut them off and just use three bricks?


If it's a taller ceiling and you have some space, get the heater where you want it, make a tripod with 2" pipe, wrap the apex with chain to hold them together with a block and tackle set or chain fall and use it to lift the heater while you slide the pan under.


Perhaps you can hang the block and tackle off a beam attached to the building structure?


To be honest with you we don't use pans around here. We install plenty of huge water heaters but they're just up on blocks in a mech room with a floor drain. Or they get set on the floor and bricks are mortared around them if we are worried about oil leaks.










.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

plumbstar said:


> Heater is 700# and has 3 legs. Not a flat base.


Go check out rick's pulley and winch system on the ridgid forum.

(2) 1/2" Drop in anchors in the concrete ceiling with a riser clamp, then attach a shackle and chain block and a few slings.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s a product at Fergusons


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you guys just need to eat your wheaties in the morning, ok second thought dont do that as you may grow tits and have your balls fall off, it did to brucey..LMAO...
just bear hug it and lift into place...then your balls will hit the ground...good thing we dont need drain pans in my area for water heaters...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s a product at Fergusons


You know what, this week I made something similar!


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

This is from 2017 Florida Plumbing Code.
If the water heater is blocked up above flood level rim of drain pan, there should be no problems avoiding crushing the drain pan. They put the [M] because it is also in the Mechanical code and it comes from that code. Some may not be familiar with this code.
[M]314.2.3.2 Appliance, equipment and insulation in pans.
Where appliances, equipment or insulation are subject to water damage when auxiliary drain pans fill such portions of the appliances, equipment and insulation shall be installed above the flood level rim of the pan. Supports located inside of the pan to support the appliance or equipment shall be water resistant and approved.


----------

